# Frog ID please



## 007_lizards (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi all,

I found this frog around the house yesterday and I was just wondering if anyone could possibly identify it. I'm in the western Sydney region and the frog measured about 8 cm long. Hopefully the pics are helpful because I didn't really know what to photograph of it.


Thanks


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 17, 2013)

Perons!!! Perons tree frog


----------



## NickGeee (Oct 17, 2013)

litoria peroni, or the perons or emerald spotted tree frog


----------



## 007_lizards (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

